# NEWBE Help with router bit



## nomad26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi 
I am new to the router I have only used it a few times . 
I am looking to make a new desk to copy my old desk and the drawer fronts have been routed with some kind of bit that I need to use on my new drawers . 

I hope these pictures help .

Can you tell me what router bit or bits I need to purchase and use to create this shape. I will take any tips you want to offer as well.

If you need more pictures I can take them. 
Thanks Mark


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

HI Mark, I think you need a router table and at least three bits. If I were tackling it, I think I'd first go for the quarter-round concave cut on the inside. I'd use a bowl-cutter bit on the table and adjust the fence so that about half of it shows. Unless you have a very big powerful router, make the cut in several passes with the last one taking off a tiny amount of wood, that way leaves a good finish. Cut the short ends first, which may require a sled or cross-cut guide and a backing piece to prevent tear-out.

Next, I'd go for the radius on the edge with a round-over bit passing the wood over it with each side up in turn, to achieve the round-over on both surfaces.

Next, I'd use a plain cutter to remove most of the wood in the flat part of the moulding in front, followed by a small round cutter to make the curved transition.

It would be much easier to show you in my shed, rather than describe it!


----------



## nomad26 (Mar 4, 2013)

JCJCJC said:


> HI Mark, I think you need a router table and at least three bits. If I were tackling it, I think I'd first go for the quarter-round concave cut on the inside. I'd use a bowl-cutter bit on the table and adjust the fence so that about half of it shows. Unless you have a very big powerful router, make the cut in several passes with the last one taking off a tiny amount of wood, that way leaves a good finish. Cut the short ends first, which may require a sled or cross-cut guide and a backing piece to prevent tear-out.
> 
> Next, I'd go for the radius on the edge with a round-over bit passing the wood over it with each side up in turn, to achieve the round-over on both surfaces.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much thats not as easy as i thought it was going to be. I need to get set up with a router table . Sounds like I have lots to learn . This shape seems to be a common drawer pattern I noticed in my bathroom the drawers our shaped the same as these drawers in the picture. I will follow your advice and practice on a few scrape pieces. I only own three router bits . Any brand you recommend ?
Oh where is your shed ? I would love for you to show me.
Thanks again for the advice. 
I appreciate it
Mark


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The profile in the second picture is a finger pull bit. Lee Valley used to sell one, which I bought one of, but I don't see it in their catalog any more. I found one like it in a Southeast Tool catalog that I downloaded off the net but I don't seem to be able to attach it. If you try googling their website it's on page 44 and they call a European door pull bit. It looks like a close match. I checked CMT's catalog and it is not a match. There may be some others.

You'll have to use a bit like that on a router table. They don't come with a guide bearing.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The profile in the second picture is a finger pull bit.


Something like these?

MLCS

Rutlands


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark, your pictures show several different profiles. This comes close to the 2nd photo

C1334 Door Lip Bit, 1/2" Shank, 1-7/8" Cutter Dia.

There are many edge profiles available from most router bit suppliers. A search for edge profiles bits or door lip bits will probably give you what you want and more!


----------



## nomad26 (Mar 4, 2013)

BTW all these pictures are the same ! I think that Grizzly bit is the one ! Will I need to use that bit on a router table ? Any tips on how to use this bit on my new drawer fronts ?
Thanks so much


----------



## nomad26 (Mar 4, 2013)

That picture on the Grizzly site of the shape of that bit looks exactly like my drawer front


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 PC 1 2 SH Door Edge Reversible European Finger Pull Lip Router Bit | eBay

==


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

nomad26 said:


> BTW all these pictures are the same ! I think that Grizzly bit is the one ! Will I need to use that bit on a router table ? Any tips on how to use this bit on my new drawer fronts ?
> Thanks so much


Yes, Mark, you will need to use a router table. One tip, route the end grain first!

PS I'll take your word on the pictures!


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

nomad26 said:


> T...
> Oh where is your shed ? I would love for you to show me.
> ..
> Mark


About 4,000 miles East of you, but you're always welcome to call... -4C out there at the moment so I'm not doing a whole lot.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark, just to clarify, are you replacing the existing ones or are you making an exact copy of the original desk and which will be visible (side by side for example) from the same viewpoint as the existing one?
The reason I ask is that it may well be far easier to 'reinvent the wheel' as far as the drawer edges are concerned. You're going to be spending a few bucks on bits which you may never use again... 
If you were to pose the question as "What would you guys (and gals) recommend as alternative drawer edge treatment?" you'll undoubtedly get a whole different set of suggestions. My personal take on the existing is that they're overworked; too busy. Just my opinion...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

cagenuts said:


> Something like these?
> 
> MLCS
> 
> Rutlands


I shouldn't have called it a finger pull bit. That's a different creature. It is a European door edge bit like the Grizzly that Duane gave a link to. I noticed on ebay that Yonico has one like it too.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mark, Dan has a good point. If you're making new ones you might want to simplify the design a bit. If you're trying to make a replacement of two then you have some researching to do. Just showing us the profiles is one thing. Identifying the correct sizes of those bits is another job. I would suggest that you have a look through some of the more extensive router bit catalogs and you will be able to identify the same or similar bits in them. CMT has a downloadable catalog on the net as does Southeast Tool. Freud has an online catalog but I haven't been able to find a downloadable version of it. CMT's catalog has some valuable information on how to set up some of their more difficult bits like the glue joint, lock miter, and finger joint bits.


----------



## nomad26 (Mar 4, 2013)

About 4,000 miles East of you, but you're always welcome to call... -4C out there at the moment so I'm not doing a whole lot.


Oh boy thats way to cold I was swimming in my pool today in California


----------



## nomad26 (Mar 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Mark, just to clarify, are you replacing the existing ones or are you making an exact copy of the original desk and which will be visible (side by side for example) from the same viewpoint as the existing one?
> The reason I ask is that it may well be far easier to 'reinvent the wheel' as far as the drawer edges are concerned. You're going to be spending a few bucks on bits which you may never use again...
> If you were to pose the question as "What would you guys (and gals) recommend as alternative drawer edge treatment?" you'll undoubtedly get a whole different set of suggestions. My personal take on the existing is that they're overworked; too busy. Just my opinion...


You know thats funny you mention that because this desk I am copying is old but its built like a brick house its solid oak but I really don't care for these drawer fronts but I thought it was to much work to make new drawer fronts for the old desk that I am copying . 

So lay it on me what thoughts did you have in mind ? 

I like a more modern look I wish I could just trim these old ones . I am open to suggestions.
Maybe I should make new drawer fronts for the old one too and get exactly what I want. Thanks for the suggestion you got me thinking now


----------



## nomad26 (Mar 4, 2013)

I want to say thanks for all your response I feel very supported on here for my first time !


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I like a more modern look I wish I could just trim these old ones . I am open to suggestions.
Maybe I should make new drawer fronts for the old one too and get exactly what I want. Thanks for the suggestion you got me thinking now"

Mark; just a suggestion, but have you looked at other high end old desks? Is their an auction house near you? Maybe stop in and check out what they have, or antique stores? Take your cell phone and _discreetly_ take a picture of anything you see that you really like. You can always say something like ,"May I take a picture to show my wife?" if you feel guilty... 
This is one of those things, like picking paint colours , that is really personal taste.
Here's some ideas...
Cabinet Door Shop | Choose from a complete listing of our products.


----------



## nomad26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great idea Dan you've been extremely help full . I will search out the drawer fronts I like. And make both desks the same . I am even more excited about the project now.
M


----------

